# car lovers thread



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure if there's been one of these before but I figured i'd start a thread for the car fanatics! Post up pics of your rides and what's done to them. Ill start!

Daily driver 2004 lexus is300 sportsdesign, future plans to boost it. Already have a turbo for it!

Track car 1997 eclipse gsx, hx35, dsmlink, full 3 1/2in exhaust, cams, fmic, 880cc injectors, act clutch, fidanza flywheel, SMIM, bored throttle body, the list goes on. This is my baby, I built it all myself.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 23, 2013)

giovanniv said:


> Not sure if there's been one of these before but I figured i'd start a thread for the car fanatics! Post up pics of your rides and what's done to them. Ill start!
> 
> Daily driver 2004 lexus is300 sportsdesign, future plans to boost it. Already have a turbo for it!
> 
> Track car 1997 eclipse gsx, hx35, dsmlink, full 3 1/2in exhaust, cams, fmic, 880cc injectors, act clutch, fidanza flywheel, SMIM, bored throttle body, the list goes on. This is my baby, I built it all myself.



I always thought that little is300 would be a badass sleeper with a turbo on it! Not 100% on this, but think it's the same engine block form supra's, so it's suppose to be able to hold pretty well.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

Old-2003 Mazda Protege5-Spec Stage 3 hybrid clutch/kartboy SS/ARP Headstuds/Cometic Headgasket/Crower rods /CP Pistons 8.5.1./RC 1000cc inj/T3TO4E turbo 63 A/R./Welded MSP LSD/Custom 3'' exh/FMIC/Haltech E6X stand alone. Lots of other cosmetics. But I broke 3rd gear shift forks every other month and broke my welded lsd. Transmission was a weak point and I parted the car out and sold it back to carmax.

Current Daily-2005 Dodge Neon Srt-4-Eibach Pro kit/Spec Stage 1 Clutch/3bar map.tip sensors/Maxxfab Side exit exhaust/3'' o2 housing/FM wastegate/Granatelli Wires/Boomba Short shifter/AEM Uego/AEM Boost guage/Scangauge/Diablo Sport predator w/custom tune/N2MB WOT Box w/2step. It is a fun car, never had a problem with it but Im ready for real wheel drive.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Goodfella you are right, basically same motor with obviously different internals and heads are slighty different. The only real flaw is the trannies are weak in the is =/

Jomo those little skittles are badass. Same concept as the dsm basically. I had a 95 gst (front wheel drive eclipse) and that was roughly 300hp. Traction in that thing was terrible so I parted it out too. You got any pics of your cars? I can't upload anymore pics from my phone or I would!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

Had countless other cars. I am a big mazda fan. Love the way they handle. Mx-3's/Miata's I have had them all.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to do like a miata with an ls swap in it. Little cars are badass! I've had a fair share of cars as well audi a4, stealth r/t, bmw 328, and a nissan titan! I'm considering possibly selling the is300 and getting a sti! I have a thing for those things exhaust tone, makes me wet.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

LS miata would be sick. I would have gotten into honda's more often but where I lived they were being stolen left and right. At your school, out of your driveway when you were home. I didn't want to deal with that shit.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

My cousins are all honda guys. That b16 b18 k20 xyz27 blah blah I heard it all day long from them haha they are great cars to boost and make power but I can't do the all motor thing. Never been my thing


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

Here in the Uk there are a few guys with K20 swapped Mini's. The 90's ones. Now that I could do all motor..


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

If I ever get a mini, a hybusa motor is goin in that bish!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

95 z28. forged 357 built for a 250 hit.  put down 377rwhp (mildly worked heads/intake, street cam).  every bolt on, weight reduction, etc etc.  about 20k into it.


DD - 2009 328i, 6spd.  its fun in the corners.  

next is a 750 gixxer


----------



## Cashout (Apr 23, 2013)

BMW man here - sliver 09' M3 convertible, Silver 10' X5M


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Somewhere down the road I want to have owned atleast one muscle car. I have a soft spot for cobras! Post pics up of your cars brothas!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

f that.  get a ls1 and never look back.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

better yet, ditch the motor out of the lex, drop in a ls1/ls6 and throw t76gts on there........  say hello to 700-800rw:tren:


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

giovanniv said:


> Somewhere down the road I want to have owned atleast one muscle car. I have a soft spot for cobras! Post pics up of your cars brothas!



Domestics I have always wanted.

2002 SS Camaro
2002 ZO6
2004 SVT Cobra
2004 Mach 1

During those years I was in high school and were out of the question.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Gymrat there are a couple turbo ls1 is300 out there with videos on youtube too! I'd love to swap mine but that's another money pit right there!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Domestics I have always wanted.
> 
> 2002 SS Camaro
> 2002 ZO6
> ...



the 03 zo6 is the one that got the kick in power to 405.  they put down 360rwhp (ive seen it) and with just drag radials a buddy went 11.91 @ 119.89......

fucking sick for a factory NA car.  that will also hang with ferrari's and pretty much everything under the sun on a race track.


----------



## staxs (Apr 23, 2013)

Im an import guy. I never have owned domestic american muscle. Im more into drifting, time attacks, rally racing and auto crossing.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

I could have sworn it was revised in 2002 to 405. But either way, yes stock with some DRs and a driver mod i also have seen those types of times at the track. And now that I think of it i haven't been to a track in like 5 yrs. I WANT TO SMELL RACE GAS DAMMIT!


----------



## Azog (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had several fun cars and one bike. 
2008 6MT BMW 335i Coupe w/ full bolts ons
2007 BMW M Coupe with many mods
2012 Ford Mustang GT 6MT 5.0...she never got mods. Only had it for like 6mos.
2008 Yamaha R6

I enjoyed all of these rides. 335i was my first performance car, and was fantastic. The Mustang was great, I loved the motor and she handled decent. The R6...well that thing was TOO much fun. Had to preserve my safety and sell it off lol. The M Coupe, that was my only love of the bunch. I REAAALLLLY regret selling that car. It had it all: great motor, handling, exclusivity (very low production #s, ~2000) and looks. I will probably end up with another if BMW doesn't make a new 2 seater coupe.









Wish I had newer pics of the coupe after I changed the look up. Had a nice respray of the bumpers with a gloss roof and new wheels, and coilovers. I am depressed now that I dug those pics up...


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 24, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/image_zps083e9d31.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/image_zps6fb525d8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

2002 M3 ordered new it has been lowered full exhaust with headers I don't run cats. I upgraded the software cold air intake pulleys short throw shifter. I did the rims myself i still plan to more my other car is a 2012 nissian Armada.


----------



## Azog (Apr 24, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/image_zps083e9d31.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/image_zps6fb525d8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> 2002 M3 ordered new it has been lowered full exhaust with headers I don't run cats. I upgraded the software cold air intake pulleys short throw shifter. I did the rims myself i still plan to more my other car is a 2012 nissian Armada.



I love the e46! If I can find one of those without a sunroof and 6mt with low miles...I am all over it!
I ran my car catless too (had all the same mods as you lol). Had nothing but a set of resonators for mufflers at one point...sounded INSANE! What exhaust setup you running? Braw...you need ESS under the hood!


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 24, 2013)

if pfm comes across this thread he is going to lose his mind..


----------



## grind4it (Apr 24, 2013)

Daily is a Toyota tundra, I also have a C4 LSX transplant vet that makes 525 at the rear wheels and 615 with the bottle.... A sand rail, and a yard full of heavy equipment....strait up Texas red neck reping on SI


----------



## Azog (Apr 24, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Daily is a Toyota tundra, I also have a C4 LSX transplant vet that makes 525 at the rear wheels and 615 with the bottle.... A sand rail, and a yard full of heavy equipment....strait up Texas red neck reping on SI



....I envy you. Sounds like a nice stable. I myself DD a truck, but am unfortunately toyless atm.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm calling a thread title change to: "shitty import lovers thread"


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2013)

I got a 87 Pontiac Fiero GT. Oh yea!  Nothing done to it yet though except leather seats and a dvd player.


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 24, 2013)

RISE said:


> I got a 87 Pontiac Fiero GT. Oh yea!  Nothing done to it yet though except leather seats and a dvd player.



I had the 84 pace car.. time for you take out that v6 for a v8..


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol there's always the one guy that hates imports. Grind post pics of that c4, sounds like sex. Also if you guys have any dyno vids, or track vids post them suckas up!


----------



## whitelml (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I'm calling a thread title change to: "shitty import lovers thread"



Lol......agreed


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> I had the 84 pace car.. time for you take out that v6 for a v8..



Nah, it's already a bitch to work on due to lack of space, I'd have to drop the engine everytime I had to work on it if I had a v8.  Plus I feel if you take the heart out, its no longer a fiero.I'll prob just supercharge it later down the road.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Daily is a Toyota tundra, I also have a C4 LSX transplant vet that makes 525 at the rear wheels and 615 with the bottle.... A sand rail, and a yard full of heavy equipment....strait up Texas red neck reping on SI



id love a c4 LSX


are you 400ci +   ???


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 25, 2013)

Jomo your neon aient got shit on mine. Ball so hard


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if its a 4x4


----------



## g0re (Apr 25, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I wonder if its a 4x4



Needs to be beaten with a 2x4


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

F that neon! Sad I can tell those are jersey plates and what looks like Atlantic City. Whomever owns that should drive it into the water


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys are doing it all wrong.....

Here you go


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2013)

This is how we do it in the Midwest!

So you have a 10 second car? 

Hangin out the laundry in the old farm truck-


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats an all steel 4500lb truck...   Dayuuuummmm...


----------



## JOMO (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone can know someone with a ten second car. The thread is...what YOU are driving past or present.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 30, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Anyone can know someone with a ten second car. The thread is...what YOU are driving past or present.




Well shit.. 
 I had a couple of farm trucks.  Full size chevy went 12.60,  slammed 4 door dually went 14.20,  Cummins 4 door 4x4 went 13.94 on 38 inch tires and Chev duramax 4 door 4x4 went 12.88 on 33's.  Current project is a 07 crown vic. Hope to have it supercharged before summer is over but with getting ready to move I dont know if it will happen.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 30, 2013)

Not street legal but dirt track modified that pushing 720hp on alcohol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Anyone can know someone with a ten second car. The thread is...what YOU are driving past or present.



i got a ride on one last night.....  890rwhp ford lighting.  on the street its just nutty.  you spin til 70mph and than are at 150 in 3 more seconds.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 30, 2013)

first nice car i ever had

06 subaru sti -(totaled not my fault)





when the sti got totaled i got a 06 Lancer evo mr with the insurance $





current rides-

2006 lancer evo mr- bone stock- weekend cop magnet-fuck around car





2007 bmw 335i sports package, chipped- daily driver





also have 2 bikes

2007 yamaha R1- piped, tuned, pc3

2008 honda cbr 1000- piped and pc3

what i want next is a duramax diesel.......


----------



## JOMO (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice gym. I've only been in stock lightnings. That must have been insane.

R1..my kind of style. I would love any of those cars. I like how you kept the MR stock and just a weekend car.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2013)

get a FMIC, and an intake for the 335.  drop the 2nd cats.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Nice gym. I've only been in stock lightnings. That must have been insane.
> 
> R1..my kind of style. I would love any of those cars. I like how you kept the MR stock and just a weekend car.



honest..... I was afraid.....it was fun for .5 seconds than i wished i was in a 5pt harness and the truck had a cage.


----------



## Azog (Apr 30, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> get a FMIC, and an intake for the 335.  drop the 2nd cats.



I really enjoyed my 335i. Fuck all the cats! Catless DPs are a must, IMO. The best mod I ever did to that car by FAAAAAR was a Quaife LSD. Really transformed the car. The LSD, KWV2s and some new wheels/tires made it much more fun to drive. If I still had one I would look at some RB upgraded stock turbos, or the Vargas turbo upgrade. Would make for a pretty nice sleep. Damn...now I want one lol. I would get a new one, but the N55 motor doesn't currently have the same potential as the old N54.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> get a FMIC, and an intake for the 335.  drop the 2nd cats.



Why any car maker does a TMIC is totally beyond me. Used to drive me fucking nuts with the subaru's.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2013)

Azog said:


> I really enjoyed my 335i. Fuck all the cats! Catless DPs are a must, IMO. The best mod I ever did to that car by FAAAAAR was a Quaife LSD. Really transformed the car. The LSD, KWV2s and some new wheels/tires made it much more fun to drive. If I still had one I would look at some RB upgraded stock turbos, or the Vargas turbo upgrade. Would make for a pretty nice sleep. Damn...now I want one lol. I would get a new one, but the N55 motor doesn't currently have the same potential as the old N54.



BMW stops taking orders for the 335is in a few days i think.... it may of been today or may 4th...not sure.  but you ll have your good ole N54 in that one.


----------



## Azog (Apr 30, 2013)

No chance I would pay 50k+ for a regular old 3-series. I would be forced to spring for the last N/A M3 at that point! I am patiently awaiting the release of the new M3...lots of cool new rides coming out the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Azog (Apr 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why any car maker does a TMIC is totally beyond me. Used to drive me fucking nuts with the subaru's.



335i's come with an FMIC, but it is puny. A larger core helps keep things cool, which is something the 335i is generally terrible at.


----------



## whitelml (May 1, 2013)

R1rider said:


> first nice car i ever had
> 
> 06 subaru sti -(totaled not my fault)
> 
> ...



But u can't put a fart can on a duramax.....lol.


----------



## R1rider (May 1, 2013)

^ i dont have a fart can on any of my cars.... The 335i already have factory sport exhaust. I am done with mods to everything right now. I am saving my $ for a house down payment.

and you can put a full turbo back exhaust on duramax, wont sound like a fart can tho


----------



## R1rider (May 1, 2013)

Azog said:


> 335i's come with an FMIC, but it is puny. A larger core helps keep things cool, which is something the 335i is generally terrible at.



Yea BMW palyed it safe and cheap on the 335i stock. Any mods to BMWs are expensive as fuark. I was thinking about spending $2500 on the EVO to get a full turbo back, tune, air intake, etc. Easy way to get almost 100hp in an AWD car for around 2k


----------



## whitelml (May 1, 2013)

Just playin wit ya.  I've got a 2011 2500 HD LTZ model with the new lml duramax.   Sooooooo much shit I wanna do to it but I'll trash the warranty


----------



## SHRUGS (May 3, 2013)

Im drivin an 1986 M1009 K5 military blazer with a 6.2 diesel engine. Banks turbo kit comin soon and she just turned 50,000 original miles. It's super clean and plows snow and tows my boat to the lake real nice. My summer toy is a 1993 foxbody Mustang notchback LX 52,000 original miles with a Vortech supercharger. 550hp to the rear tires with air conditioning and weighs in at 2800lbs. Lots of fun! !SHRUGS!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> No chance I would pay 50k+ for a regular old 3-series. I would be forced to spring for the last N/A M3 at that point! I am patiently awaiting the release of the new M3...lots of cool new rides coming out the next 1-2 years.



id rather have a 335is than an m3.  the m car you have to rev to the moon.  with all the extra loot you ll have from not buying the m car you ll be able to dump 5k into the 335is from day one, which will make tons faster than the m3.  


sure on a track it would be close but on the streets it would be wayyy more fun to drive.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Im drivin an 1986 M1009 K5 military blazer with a 6.2 diesel engine. Banks turbo kit comin soon and she just turned 50,000 original miles. It's super clean and plows snow and tows my boat to the lake real nice. My summer toy is a 1993 foxbody Mustang notchback LX 52,000 original miles with a Vortech supercharger. 550hp to the rear tires with air conditioning and weighs in at 2800lbs. Lots of fun! !SHRUGS!



the notch sounds fun.  can you pull the front tires?


----------



## R1rider (May 3, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Just playin wit ya.  I've got a 2011 2500 HD LTZ model with the new lml duramax.   Sooooooo much shit I wanna do to it but I'll trash the warranty



The warranty is so iffy. Some dealers will warranty you truck even after the full turbo back exhaust and all. They want to make sure you have high quality parts and that their service dept installs and does any tuning done to the motor. A buddy of mine did all this to his duramax by the dealership and the dealership will warranty his truck


----------

